# Help with the DEEP WEB



## 3rdEyeVision

I consider myself to be fairly "technologically savvy" but not as much as I need to be in order to access hidden knowledge via Deep Web. I have Tor installed and I understand the basics of navigating through it and what it does to protect your identity. However, I have read on random forums that there are people out there from all walks of life exposing different things about govt, fbi, cia, etc that is more plausible than most crazy conspiracy theories you can find on the mainstream web. I'm very interested in knowledge like this as I enjoy going deep into the rabbit hole. I am asking for help from someone that not only knows what I am talking about but knows what they're doing and not asking for money in return. I'm sure if you needed my help with something then this would be great for the both of us. Hope to hear back from anyone on this whether you yourself can help or if you know someone else. Peace.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

.


----------



## crow jane

lol


----------



## Benny

An ulta-geek friend of mine used to talk about the deep web but he never came up with any amazing information that i've never heard of before. It's like that city of gold that the Spaniards kept looking for.......i'm not saying it doesn't exist but you can update us when you find it.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

crow jane said:


> lol


 
LOL


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Benny said:


> An ulta-geek friend of mine used to talk about the deep web but he never came up with any amazing information that i've never heard of before. It's like that city of gold that the Spaniards kept looking for.......i'm not saying it doesn't exist but you can update us when you find it.


 
I'll be sure to letcha know if I find the gold mayteee


----------



## Benny

Please do. I've only heard rumors.


----------



## Deleted member 125

the "deep web" does exist. you can find pretty fucked up things on just a regular google search (murder videos, suicide videos, the mr hands video where the guy gets fucked to death by the horse just to name a few) information is not easy to find on the deep web, but lots of other fucked up things i wish i never saw are. i would stay away from that shit, and its not completly anon either, they have proved that ip adresses are infact traceable. and if i was a goverment agent working cases on that kind of thing, information about politics and conspiracies and what not would be the least of my worry. there is some seriously fucked things on the internet and honestly im glad for the most part that they arnt readily available to me. that part of the internet is seriously horrible.


----------



## Benny

cantcureherpes said:


> the "deep web" does exist. you can find pretty fucked up things on just a regular google search (murder videos, suicide videos, the mr hands video where the guy gets fucked to death by the horse just to name a few) information is not easy to find on the deep web, but lots of other fucked up things i wish i never saw are. i would stay away from that shit, and its not completly anon either, they have proved that ip adresses are infact traceable. and if i was a goverment agent working cases on that kind of thing, information about politics and conspiracies and what not would be the least of my worry. there is some seriously fucked things on the internet and honestly im glad for the most part that they arnt readily available to me. that part of the internet is seriously horrible.


 
The golden city.....


----------



## CXR1037

ITT: people new to the internet.

CxR - i have some friends who are white hats, i should take some time and l2h4xx0rz one of these days


----------



## Deleted member 125

Benny said:


> The golden city.....


 
if you can navigate this site, you have enough knowledge to go ahead and fuck yerself up by figuring out how to look at "THE OMG DEEP WEB". i have this problem with sarcasm, being a very sarcastic person its a little difficult for me to tell if you are loling about a "golden city" or are serious about seeing the things people are capable of when "nobody will find out its you" comes into play. but goodluck dude, its not difficult to figure it out, ide like to say have fun but i doubt yer wikileaks and core earth theories are going to be what you find.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I've cruised around the deep Web a bit, mostly just from the hidden wiki. There is a lot of really interesting and truly horrible stuff like others have said. It's worth checking out. If anyone finds cool onion links post them here. 

About the anonymity, yes, tor isn't 100% anonymous, but you're pretty safe as long as a government organization isn't after you. 

That being said, a good tip is two chain two vpns together before browsing out to the deep Web, which practically makes it impossible to be traced down to your home IP (Google it).


----------



## Benny

Haha....its total sarcasm. After what you have talked about, i don't want to see the deep web. I don't doubt that it exists but i don't care to check it out. I really don't think i would be "enlightened" by it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Personally I think the possibilities of the deep Web are what's most interesting about it.


----------



## Benny

Well maybe but what are you looking for? Some secret knowledge?


----------



## Benny

I'm really not being a jackass.....which i usually am.......i just don't understand the draw of the deep web other than entertainment. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## wizehop

Pretty much anything I could wack off to is readily available, what else is the internet for? From porn to people getting tortured/raped/killed its all right there. Sites like Best-Gore, documenting reality, do a pretty good job of bringing the real world to my door step.
Conspiracy is all out there as well, but knowing what to believe is a whole other issue. Unless you get into hacking into peoples private shit, I think google pretty much has it covered. But if you are looking to cross the line, serious hacker friends could guide you down that hole.


----------



## BurnReno

[email protected] OP
this should help 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=229525 <


----------



## BurnReno

~The deep web is great for accessing information that isn't available on your typical run of the mill search engine...but to be honest in my opinion, it is just somewhat of a novelty these days.///unless you are involved in a Anonymous project that requires a deep web/secure forum infrastructure.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

cantcureherpes said:


> the "deep web" does exist. you can find pretty fucked up things on just a regular google search (murder videos, suicide videos, the mr hands video where the guy gets fucked to death by the horse just to name a few) information is not easy to find on the deep web, but lots of other fucked up things i wish i never saw are. i would stay away from that shit, and its not completly anon either, they have proved that ip adresses are infact traceable. and if i was a goverment agent working cases on that kind of thing, information about politics and conspiracies and what not would be the least of my worry. there is some seriously fucked things on the internet and honestly im glad for the most part that they arnt readily available to me. that part of the internet is seriously horrible.


 
I have heard before that you can find these things, but that's not what I'm talking about when I say I want to see what kind of knowledge people are spreading on there. I want nothing to do with all that other nasty ass shit.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

BurnReno said:


> [email protected] OP
> this should help
> > http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=229525 <



Thanks for the link bro I will use that to my advantage.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Matt Derrick said:


> I've cruised around the deep Web a bit, mostly just from the hidden wiki. There is a lot of really interesting and truly horrible stuff like others have said. It's worth checking out. If anyone finds cool onion links post them here.
> 
> About the anonymity, yes, tor isn't 100% anonymous, but you're pretty safe as long as a government organization isn't after you.
> 
> That being said, a good tip is two chain two vpns together before browsing out to the deep Web, which practically makes it impossible to be traced down to your home IP (Google it).


 
Thanks Matt. I will try the chaining of the vpns next time I dive in deep. I will let you and everyone else know on here some things I have found that are interesting.


----------



## Kim Chee

Oh yeah, while you're busy trying to figure out the secrets of the universe remember that you will be running into mountains of disinformation and misinformation to get to that tasty yet useless tidbit. 

....or you can just go out and find out for yourself.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Oh yeah, while you're busy trying to figure out the secrets of the universe remember that you will be running into mountains of disinformation and misinformation to get to that tasty yet useless tidbit.
> 
> ....or you can just go out and find out for yourself.


 
I'm not going into the deep web with the mentality of trying to find "secrets of the universe" and I certainly am aware there will be plenty of misinformation there too. Just because it's on the deep web doesn't necessarily make it any more or less true than the regular web. I am simply interested in seeing what the deep web has to offer.


----------



## Psi em

At first this reminded me a lot of OpenNIC. I created a domain name via OpenNIC once so I could publish notes without fear of copyright infringement. I figured a lot of people used it for that. Make information public (accessible to anyone who can figure out how to access it) but keep it away from the eyes of corporations and squares. 98% of the stuff I've seen on OpenNIC sites would probably bore you to tears.

This makes me feel old. Back in my younger years, the dirt work was done via internet relay chats. Maybe I've been in the woods a bit too long. lol


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Psi em said:


> At first this reminded me a lot of OpenNIC. I created a domain name via OpenNIC once so I could publish notes without fear of copyright infringement. I figured a lot of people used it for that. Make information public (accessible to anyone who can figure out how to access it) but keep it away from the eyes of corporations and squares. 98% of the stuff I've seen on OpenNIC sites would probably bore you to tears.
> 
> This makes me feel old. Back in my younger years, the dirt work was done via internet relay chats. Maybe I've been in the woods a bit too long. lol


 
Sounds like you could use some new deep web journeys?


----------



## Psi em

3rdEyeVision said:


> Sounds like you could use some new deep web journeys?



Going back off grid after the library closes in a few hours. But I'll dig into it while bored in town sometime and report back if there's anything cool. I fail at most things in life but for some reason, mining through data is a breeze (HFA). Will check in.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Psi em said:


> Going back off grid after the library closes in a few hours. But I'll dig into it while bored in town sometime and report back if there's anything cool. I fail at most things in life but for some reason, mining through data is a breeze (HFA). Will check in.


 
Alright fella well good luck and stay sharp.


----------



## Matt Derrick

for folks that want to know how to chain vpns, here's a decent tutorial:

http://null-byte.wonderhowto.com/how-to/chain-vpns-for-complete-anonymity-0131368/

just remember that using a paid vpn is much better than a free vpn. you can pay for these services with currencies like bitcoin via cash if you like, for ultra anonymity. make sure to do some research on the vpn first to make sure they have a good reputation for not handing over user information.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

So I reached a point today as I was swimmin' deep and I came across a wiki page that said you needed to have a "closed shell system" in order to access the links provided on there. Some of the links' descriptions were fucked up and I wasn't interested in clicking those obviously but there were some other links that had to do with what I am looking for. Anyone heard of a "closed shell system" and if so how to get your computer to do that?


----------



## Kim Chee

Part of what keeps me away from looking into the deep web is that eventually I may click on something that is illegal to even look at, much less download. Besides, I haven't even scratched the surface of what can be found with google.

...or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Part of what keeps me away from looking into the deep web is that eventually I may click on something that is illegal to even look at, much less download. Besides, I haven't even scratched the surface of what can be found with google.
> 
> ...or maybe I'm just getting old.


 
Yeah I've thought about that too. I won't click on any link if it doesn't have a description of what I'm clicking on and even then it's still risky. Life is full of risks though...sometimes ya gotta take em if you feel it's worth it I guess.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I have no idea what that could mean, it's a very vague phrase. If you find out I would be curious to know.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Matt Derrick said:


> I have no idea what that could mean, it's a very vague phrase. If you find out I would be curious to know.


 
Yeah I tried using DW search engines and it came up with nothing so I will try and figure this shiz out mang.


----------



## KnowOneGnome

3rdEyeVision said:


> Yeah I tried using DW search engines and it came up with nothing so I will try and figure this shiz out mang.


----------



## CXR1037

Matt Derrick said:


> That being said, a good tip is two chain two vpns together before browsing out to the deep Web, which practically makes it impossible to be traced down to your home IP (Google it).


 
I prefer just cracking into innocent people's wifi networks and browsing from their IP (using a stolen laptop, of course [preferably stolen from a single parent or low-income student]). 

Cxr - life lessons with cxr1037


----------



## Matt Derrick

CXR1037 said:


> I prefer just cracking into innocent people's wifi networks and browsing from their IP (using a stolen laptop, of course [preferably stolen from a single parent or low-income student]).
> 
> Cxr - life lessons with cxr1037



What exactly is that supposed to mean? I want to think you're joking, but it sounds like you're implying we are criminals hurting people or something, which I take offense to.


----------



## dharma bum

Anyone ever heard of Silk Road (silkroad.com)? It's a site created for anonymous users to buy any kind of drug you could imagine (apparently). You're supposed to download a TOR browser so that it remains anonymous but I can't get past the downloading of Tor. Any help???


----------



## Benny

dharma bum said:


> Anyone ever heard of Silk Road (silkroad.com)? It's a site created for anonymous users to buy any kind of drug you could imagine (apparently). You're supposed to download a TOR browser so that it remains anonymous but I can't get past the downloading of Tor. Any help???


 
BurnReno posted this link on Tor and the silk road.> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=229525 <

I looked it up a few years ago and it was interesting but i wouldn't dare order anything. You know big brother is seriously monitoring that site and your freedom is worth a lot more than a bag of pills.


----------



## CXR1037

Matt Derrick said:


> What exactly is that supposed to mean? I want to think you're joking, but it sounds like you're implying we are criminals hurting people or something, which I take offense to.


 
Well I hadn't thought about it that way before, but it really adds a new dimension to my reply!

CxR - more of a humorous anecdote than a joke


----------



## KnowOneGnome

I just wanted to write and apologize I had a virus infected on my computer that wouldn't display message box. So I ended quoting a text with an inability to write.

Op first and foremost DO NOT click on anything with CP or PD in front I ended up burning a HD after mistakenly clicking one of those links...

Second be wary of where you roam there. CSS is a closed shell system as you know. Those cannot access the web its exactly as it sounds its a closed system. I can explain much more thoroughly when I get home at 2330.

I can provide you various links to get you started some of which will point you to what you're asking. I can't do it @ work here though...

I highly recommend chaining VPN's OUTSIDE of the USA, namely out of China or Russia. Also ensure no logs are kept. Statistically 1 in 4 hackers IS an fbi informant as of 2012.

.clos sites are a closed shell system.
It is s a computer system that is shell/command line driven (shell) which means that it is closed off from access.
All the definition of CSS states is that it is a computer in a room, that you can't access unless you are physically in that room. The computer could have 14PB of data on it, but you wouldn't be able to access it from the internet, you will have to be physically present in the CSS's network.
http://puu.sh/1U31B

The info graphic above is slightly off from my understanding but all I have is around 20 years experience on the web. I'm NOT a know it all by any means just speaking from experience here.

I have a closed shell system at home. Unless their idea of a css is different from my own.


----------



## Benny

Have you introduced yourself to the site yet? I'm not being a jackass, i just think you should get to know people before you give information on how to allude the government tracking system.


----------



## KnowOneGnome

Mr. Benny no harm no foul @ all man I completely understand. I'll make my next stop there. Felt at home so kinda jumped right in. Look forward to bouncing around the site as well. Not fomally introduced as of yet, just idle banter in shoutbox @ a quick hello to Mizz & Matt as she's from my home town and he's well admin and all. Will introduce myself once on home rather than work.

Best wishes everyone!


----------



## scatwomb

I didn't realize there was more to the internet than Facebook and forums!

Assassination and child/rape/gore porn...OH MY!


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

KnowOneGnome said:


> I just wanted to write and apologize I had a virus infected on my computer that wouldn't display message box. So I ended quoting a text with an inability to write.
> 
> Op first and foremost DO NOT click on anything with CP or PD in front I ended up burning a HD after mistakenly clicking one of those links...
> 
> Second be wary of where you roam there. CSS is a closed shell system as you know. Those cannot access the web its exactly as it sounds its a closed system. I can explain much more thoroughly when I get home at 2330.
> 
> I can provide you various links to get you started some of which will point you to what you're asking. I can't do it @ work here though...
> 
> I highly recommend chaining VPN's OUTSIDE of the USA, namely out of China or Russia. Also ensure no logs are kept. Statistically 1 in 4 hackers IS an fbi informant as of 2012.
> 
> .clos sites are a closed shell system.
> It is s a computer system that is shell/command line driven (shell) which means that it is closed off from access.
> All the definition of CSS states is that it is a computer in a room, that you can't access unless you are physically in that room. The computer could have 14PB of data on it, but you wouldn't be able to access it from the internet, you will have to be physically present in the CSS's network.
> http://puu.sh/1U31B
> 
> The info graphic above is slightly off from my understanding but all I have is around 20 years experience on the web. I'm NOT a know it all by any means just speaking from experience here.
> 
> I have a closed shell system at home. Unless their idea of a css is different from my own.


 
Dude you are exactly the kind of help I have been needing for awhile now. THANK YOU. Any chance you get to help me with this please send me a PM (Personal Message) and we can go from there. This is finally the answer I've been looking for. I'm fucking stoked. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Bent Spoons

KnowOneGnome said:


> I just wanted to write and apologize I had a virus infected on my computer that wouldn't display message box. So I ended quoting a text with an inability to write.
> 
> Op first and foremost DO NOT click on anything with CP or PD in front I ended up burning a HD after mistakenly clicking one of those links...
> 
> Second be wary of where you roam there. CSS is a closed shell system as you know. Those cannot access the web its exactly as it sounds its a closed system. I can explain much more thoroughly when I get home at 2330.
> 
> I can provide you various links to get you started some of which will point you to what you're asking. I can't do it @ work here though...
> 
> I highly recommend chaining VPN's OUTSIDE of the USA, namely out of China or Russia. Also ensure no logs are kept. Statistically 1 in 4 hackers IS an fbi informant as of 2012.
> 
> .clos sites are a closed shell system.
> It is s a computer system that is shell/command line driven (shell) which means that it is closed off from access.
> All the definition of CSS states is that it is a computer in a room, that you can't access unless you are physically in that room. The computer could have 14PB of data on it, but you wouldn't be able to access it from the internet, you will have to be physically present in the CSS's network.
> http://puu.sh/1U31B
> 
> The info graphic above is slightly off from my understanding but all I have is around 20 years experience on the web. I'm NOT a know it all by any means just speaking from experience here.
> 
> I have a closed shell system at home. Unless their idea of a css is different from my own.


 
That all looks nice and dandy, but you receive maximum security through the anonymity the internet could theoretically could allow you to have unless you have a armed militia. (or your Houdini) You can't escape through of cloud of smoke, if you don't have the smoke bombs.Trusting another human with knowledge of your physical presence in a high stakes game will most always end badly.

The EFF surveillance self defense project could answer a lot of your questions thirdeye.

https://ssd.eff.org/


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Thanks for the link Bent Spoons. Very informative.


----------



## Benny

KnowOneGnome said:


> Mr. Benny no harm no foul @ all man I completely understand. I'll make my next stop there. Felt at home so kinda jumped right in. Look forward to bouncing around the site as well. Not fomally introduced as of yet, just idle banter in shoutbox @ a quick hello to Mizz & Matt as she's from my home town and he's well admin and all. Will introduce myself once on home rather than work.
> 
> Best wishes everyone!


 
Ya no harm. I'm just seeing a lot of new names pop up with credit card schemes or other illegal activity. There's nothing wrong with trying to hide your ip address from the world but to the people that watch this site it's a red flag that you are up to no good. Who knows if your system is a setup? As much as some people annoy me on this site, i don't want anybody be locked up for stupid reasons. I would say that the majority of people on this site just want to travel,live free and be left alone. So ya, i wasn't trying to be a jackass.....


----------



## KnowOneGnome

Benny I appreciate the sentiments man honestly do  I understand I'd imagine this place is crawling with officers looking for lost person X or theft of Y. Now I will say that anything you find in the deep web should only be bought in bitcoins. Even then just like real cash you can and will be scammed @ some point.

I would hope no one is ignorant enough to attempt carding here or provide bank info anywhere on the web without an https connections and some signed certificate.

The only illegal thing going on here should be freight hopping and hitchhiking (think that's against law could be wrong...)

@Bent thanks for the link man I'd not heard of that one. But yeah Tor is all smoke and mirrors you still CAN be tracked just a bit tougher to do. Nothings impossible as you pretty much said there.

3rd was more looking into some of the more arcane/occult aspects of the hidden web claims to hide based on my discussions and while I frequent the area myself not heard anything worth noting outside the normal realm of shit there.


----------

